# Found: #'s, werner kayak paddle.



## freshairlar (Sep 22, 2011)

*Hey that's my paddle. Thanks a lot!
*I was paddling the #s with a buddy at sunrise and he swam early on. While I was trying to recover his boat in "zero rapid" I swam and let go of my paddle. 
As I was trying to figure out how to get back across with no paddle, I met up with my friend and crazy as it was, he was holding two paddles! He had found one someone else had lost.
Since I was unable to get his boat, it too was out of sight down river. He ran down river to find it. I saw him again about a mile down river. He had not seen his boat...but I had. It was caught in the shallow and he was able to pretty much wade across. We had a safety meeting and gave thanks to the river Gods for providing for us once again. I love boating and the boating community.
Peace


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

freshairlar said:


> *Hey that's my paddle. Thanks a lot!
> *I was paddling the #s with a buddy at sunrise and he swam early on. While I was trying to recover his boat in "zero rapid" I swam and let go of my paddle.
> As I was trying to figure out how to get back across with no paddle, I met up with my friend and crazy as it was, he was holding two paddles! He had found one someone else had lost.
> Since I was unable to get his boat, it too was out of sight down river. He ran down river to find it. I saw him again about a mile down river. He had not seen his boat...but I had. It was caught in the shallow and he was able to pretty much wade across. We had a safety meeting and gave thanks to the river Gods for providing for us once again. I love boating and the boating community.
> Peace


You got safe at sunrise?  Now I know why both of you were swimming...


----------

